# Cocealed carry on Harley - best holster?



## Hack

This week I bought a XD45 in 4" barrel to carry concealed when I go riding on my Harley. Already have a 1911 A1, but wanted a smaller .45. The 1911 was just too big for my confort.

I've given it some thought and I'd like to know what brand of fanny pack holster (ambidextrous) you all recommend. I'm handicapped (right leg above the knee amputee) and ride a Harley w/ a sidecar. I want a measure of self protection when I'm off by myself.

On a Harley forum, someone recommended that I get proficient using my left hand while riding (the right one is on the throttle). Made sense to me. But I'm not sure about a running gun battle.

I'm a US Army veteran (82d Airborrne), I am proficient with the weapons I own, with the exception being my new XD45, (have not practiced with it yet - looking forward to experiencing it). I am confident that I can pull the trigger to avoid being a victim if the situation warrants.

So, I'm trying to find a good way to carry concealed on a motorcycle. I figured a fanny pack would be good. I have a CCW.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Hack (nick name is for the sidecar I ride with, not the missing leg)


----------



## Baldy

I went the fanny pack route and it just don't work that well. Way to long to get your gun into play. While riding nothing I ever found that would beat a pocket sewed inside your coat or vest. If you can get the old thumb switch for your Harley where you can press it at speed and it holds you can use your right hand. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte

*pocket*

Hack: Sir; I ride too. What has worked. front riding jacket pocket, leg trouser pocket, tank bag, man bag 'bota',.
what has gotten in the way. Dang Gloves.:smt083. I have a new high rise hip holster from "Murph" that I hope works out. Crashing with one on your side is going to make a 'spot':smt023
Follow up with your experiences and maybe it's not something I haven't thought about.:smt083


----------



## OJ

Not a Harley but same principle applies -










Colt's Government Model .45 ACP in Sparks VM II. Haven't had to draw it yet but I can say if I get hit broadside on the left and hit hard on pavement on my right side, no body damage results.

I don't see me riding and shooting at the same time - each being mostly two-handed jobs. I fugure if I need the 1911 because I can't outrun the problem, I'll at least be stopped and, most likely, off the bike.

YMMV

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy

OH me! love the old pancake BMW. Wifes old uncle has one in his basement it's a 1955 model and I have tried everything I can to get it off him. It has 5700 org miles on it. He bought it new. Bet I could have it running in a few hours, not road worthy but running. Good luck with that red beauty OJ.


----------



## OJ

Baldy said:


> OH me! love the old pancake BMW. Wifes old uncle has one in his basement it's a 1955 model and I have tried everything I can to get it off him. It has 5700 org miles on it. He bought it new. Bet I could have it running in a few hours, not road worthy but running. Good luck with that red beauty OJ.


Thanks - that "red beauty" Airhead is a *1977 R100S*

It was the first bike from BMW that had a 1000cc engine, would run the quarter mile in under 13 seconds, and would top 120 mph on the level (at 110 mph indicated, I ran out of courage before I ran out of throttle so I take their word for it).

Except for a couple dozen after market mods such as electronic dual plugged ignition system, stiffer suspension front & back, better brakes, Luftmeister fairing , etc. - it is bone stock with 70K of my miles on it.:smt083










I get senior discounts everywhere but got my first "senior discount" on Big Red for a traffic violation. Stopped on twisty mountain road last year for being "somewhat above the limit" (legally qualified for a "reckless driving" citation), the deputy couldn't stop laughing - in his words, he had expected to be stopping a "young punk speeder on a new super sport bike" and didn't expect it to be an 80 year old man on a 30 year old motorcycle.:smt083

Let me off with a verbal warning only - super senior discount. Actually, I rarely exceed limit plus 10 mph (industry standard) but I was avoiding him tailgaiting me - critical to defensive riding. When he asked why I was riding so fast, I was flustered and explained, "I try not to hold trafic up" - he seemed to have trouble keeping a straight face then.

Sometimes I carry with this (keeping it OT)










:smt033


----------



## RoadRnnr69

Like Baldy said above, I use the Galco fanny pack on my Harley.
I can put my cell phone in it also.
Seinfeld would have called it a "European Carry All" but I like it and i can ride with a tank top on and not "print".


----------



## MLB

My ppk/s goes IWB at 4:00 on the bike, but I can't see myself drawing and firing without doing more damage to myself than the BG. Maybe it's different on a trike. Have you considered a shoulder holster?


----------



## Charlie

Soulder holster might work. I've got one but never used it (it was a gift). Supposedly you can access your weapon from both hands. Seems like it would work best in most senarios (but I don't ride a motorcycle either). They are pretty expensive so if you could borrow one for testing it would be great. Just a thought. :smt033


----------



## jpserra

Safari Arms used to have a really nice fanny pack. I have a custom made one that will carry damned near anything short of a rifle. I ride too, and I found that a shoulder rig under my vest or jacket was best; no fear of losing the piece due to an open zipper or loose holster. 

Best of luck finding what you need.

JP


----------



## Old Padawan

I used to ride. I didn’t ride very well and considering discretion being the better part of valor sold the bike.
I think a shoulder holster would be a good choice. Printing can be an issue during the summer months of lighter covering garment due to bending forward on the bike. A shoulder holster won’t do that.
I have heard people say they carry left handed on a bike. Considering most cars can’t match a bike for acceleration and maneuverability, I think I would stick to right handed carry and drive out of a situation if I could. If you aren’t mobile and can’t escape, you will have full use of the right hand to draw and fire.


----------



## Spartan

I rode a 600GSXR once. Almost killed myself. It was awesome.

Sorry, this post is of no help.


----------



## MLB

Spartan said:


> I rode a 600GSXR once. Almost killed myself. It was awesome.
> 
> Sorry, this post is of no help.


Oh I don't know about that. I got a kick out of it. :anim_lol:


----------



## Guest

Ken Null vampire holster is a horizontal belt holster that great for seated carry. I don't know if they have one to fit the XD-45 but check them out on line:

www.klnullholsters.com

They are made from horsehide and are excellent quality. I own the vampire and use it for carry on my SP-101 while traveling.


----------



## Maximo

I don't know what form of carry would be best for carrying on a Harley but if you loan me the Harley for the weekend I will be glad to experiment for you.:mrgreen:


----------



## MLB

Actually, a Harley holster has to be coated in chrome, will likely leak tanning fluid, makes a tremendous racket when you draw, and come at a 50% premium.

On the other hand, if you decide to get on one of those rice rockets, you'd be better served with a super light weight plastic holster that buzzes like a can full of hornets upon draw, and is bright red, blue and yellow to match the rest of your "power ranger" outfit. :smt082


----------

